# Verdacht auf DIALER bei Partnerbörse !!



## Maximus_Centurio (28 September 2004)

Hallo !   :cry: 

Ich bin bei einer Partnerbörse im Internet angemeldet. Und dabei handelt es um folgenden Fall.....

-------------------

Hallo *[]* !


Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das Profil von "singlesylvia"

*[]*

nicht echt ist bzw. ein Fake ist !!


Ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich hier um einen DIALER handelt !!!




Sie gab mir zu zuerst ihre (richtige ?) Handynummer: 0178[xxx]

Aber ich konnte sie NIE erreichen, wegen der Mailbox.

Plötzlich rief sie mich eines abends an (27.9.04 um 23:30). Ich hatte ihr
zuvor meine Handynummer gegeben. Sie sagte, dass ich sie unter der Nummer
"09005853527" erreichen kann. Sie fügte noch hinzu, dass wenn ich sie unter
dieser Nummer anrufen werde, sie mich weiterleiten würde, damit ich zum
Ortstarif telefonieren könnte.

Daraufhin kontaktierte ich sie. Es kam zuerst eine Ansage "...1,86 pro
Minute". Dann wurde ich weitergeleitet und hatte sie schließlich am Hörer.
Ich telefonierte bis zu 1. Std. mit ihr, obwohl sie zwischendurch etwas
erledigen musste (Toilette, Kollegin helfen). Den Hörer hatte ich nicht
aufgelegt !


Bitte stellen sie Nachforschungen an und überprüfen das Profil von
"singlesylvia".


Vielen Dank im Voraus.

-----------------------------


WAS KANN ICH JETZT MACHEN ?!  :bigcry:


_Handynummer editiert Sascha/Admin_
_[URL Editiert - Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## BenTigger (28 September 2004)

> Es kam zuerst eine Ansage "...1,86 pro
> Minute". Dann wurde ich weitergeleitet und hatte sie schließlich am Hörer.
> Ich telefonierte bis zu 1. Std. mit ihr...
> WAS KANN ICH JETZT MACHEN ?!



111,60 Euro für die nächste Tel.Rechnung zusammensparen.

Wie du selbst schon schreibst, dir wurde der Betrag vorher angesagt. Dann musst du auch zahlen.

Aber mit DIALER hat das ganze *absolut nichts * zu tun. Das verbuche unter Lehrgeld und sei beim nächsten mal schlauer, wenn dir jemand ein X für ein U vormachen möchte.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2004)

Ich dachte, jede Abzocke in Deutschland hat mit Dialers zu tun.

Juri


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2004)

LOL, das ist echt ein Knaller


----------



## Teleton (29 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, jede Abzocke in Deutschland hat mit Dialers zu tun.



Nee, so ähnlich:
Fast jede Abzocke lässt sich auch über einen Dialer realisieren.


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, jede Abzocke in Deutschland hat mit Dialers zu tun.


Nein falsch interpretiert. Jeder Bericht über Abzocke bei Dialerschutz und Computerbetrug hat mit Dialer zu tun. 

In Deutschland gibt es noch mehr, aber wir haben uns auf Dialer spezialisiert   :holy:


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland gibt es noch mehr, aber wir haben uns auf Dialer spezialisiert   :holy:



Nö, dieses (Unter)forum, da gibt´s auch noch jede Menge anderer (Unter)foren hier , 
es ist das gemeinsame Forum von Dialerschutz und * Computerbetrug*


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, jede Abzocke in Deutschland hat mit Dialers zu tun.



Nein. Dialer hat sich im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch nur zum Synonym für Abzocke entwickelt. Dabei lässt sich nicht mehr sicher erkennen, ob der Durchschnittsbürger es nun als Schnitt- oder Teilmenge von Abzocke begreift. Spielt aber keine Rolle, weil in beiden Fällen durchaus etwas Abzocke sein kann, ohne ein Dialer zu sein. 

In unserem Landstrich ist es allerdings noch viel extremer. Bei meiner wöchentlichen Skatrunde hat sich der Sprachgebrauch inzwischen auch geändert. Wo nach Herzenslust gezockt wird, wird halt schon mal jemand nach Strich und Faden gedialert.


----------



## regenwetter (29 September 2004)

Maximus_Centurio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !   :cry:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...



Wende Dich doch an den Anbieter der Nummer und berichte ihm von der Tarifzusage der "Dame".

Denn ich denke, dass Du ohne diese Zusage mit dem "ortstarif" nicht so lange telefoniert hättest, oder?

Vielleicht hast Du ne Chance, eine Kulanz-Regelung zu erreichen.

Gruß,

Regenwetter


----------



## Dino (29 September 2004)

Nunja, einen Versuch kann man sicher wagen. Aber das müsste dann schon ein seeeehr verbraucherfreundlicher Anbieter sein. Die Tarifansage über die 1,86 Euronen/min ist doch einwandfrei erfolgt. Und was diese "Dame" da von sich gegeben hat, ist mit Sicherheit nicht nachweisbar. Und sie wird wohl kaum zugeben, mit dieser Masche zu arbeiten.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2004)

Wo ist denn da der Unterscheid zu Dialerfällen?

Z.B. Talkline ist der Nummernbesitzer - alle Einwände gegen einen gewollten Vertragsschluss werden bei TL geltend gemacht. Obwohl TL selbst keinen Dialer programmiert. Warum hier nicht auch? 
Der Betrug der "Dame" wird beim Verbindungsbetreiber angemeldet, müsste doch gehen, nicht?


----------



## scrat007 (29 September 2004)

Wo ist der Betrug? Klar sie hat gesagt zum Ortstarif, aber es war eine deutliche Ansage des Preises vorhanden, und die Tatsache das sie das Gespräch verzögerte (Toilette, Kollegin helfen) sollte einen Mistrauisch machen. Es ist nunmal so, wenn draußen kosten von 1,86 Euro pro Minute draufsteht, dann sind diese Kosten auch fällig. Zudem war es eine 0900-Nummer, da sollte man generell mißtrauisch werden. Das einzige ist sie bei der Partnerbörse zur Meldung zu bringen, dann wird ihr Profil gelöscht, und einen Tag später hat sie ein neues angelegt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2004)

*Singlesylvia*

Hallo,

 Scheisse ... hätte dieser Forum früher lesen sollen ... Ich bin auch auch ganz genau in der scheisse geraten... aber mit 4,5 Stunden Gesprächdauer.. und noch heute sollte ich diese "Dame" um 6:30 vor Aachener Bahnhof treffen ... und natürlich stande ich dort wie ne Idiot...
Wegen die Rechnung kann ich mir vorstellen wie hoch es kommen wird... aber ich hab zumindst was schlaues getan ... Ich hab alle Gespräche aufgezeichnet ... und sie erwähnte mehrere Mals dass die Gespräche 6Ct/min kosten .... also d.h. ich bin wichtig für dich "Maximus_Centurio" und du für mich auch ... es ist ja super wichtig dass du zurück meldest ... mein Email ist :[email protected] und meine Handynummer ist: 0179...... ... ich bin warte auf deine Antwort...
Danke

_editiert siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## dotshead (4 Oktober 2004)

Ich bin ja kein RA, aber AFAIK ist es nicht erlaubt Telefonate ohne Wissen des Gegenübers mitzuschneiden. Ich denke dein Material dürfte somit nicht verwertbar sein. Aber vielleicht weiss es einer der hier anwesenden Juristen besser.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (12 Oktober 2004)

ich stelle fest - nicht jede Abzocke hat mit Dialers zu tun. Aber fast jede Abzocke hat mit Naivität zu tun.
Warum nur, schalten so viele Leute ihren Verstand aus, wenn die Hormone hüpfen?


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (12 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja kein RA, aber AFAIK ist es nicht erlaubt Telefonate ohne Wissen des Gegenübers mitzuschneiden. ...



Ich auch nicht, aber ich habe da noch eine Meldung über ein Urteil im Kopf, das es erlaubt ist, wenn die Aufzeichnungseinrichtung fester und regulärer Bestandteil des Telefons ist, also ein "Ausstattungsmerkmal".

Im Übrigen wird bei Telefon-bestellsystem auch mit geschnitten (Otto, Versicherungen etc.) um bei Bedarf den Vorgang zu klären. Und da kommt auch keine Ansage die darauf hinweist.


----------



## Dino (12 Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich da mal als juristischer Laie den §201 StGB ins Spiel bringen darf:


> StGB § 201 Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes
> 
> (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer unbefugt
> 
> ...


.

Ich würde den Absatz 1.1 mal so deuten, dass ich ein Gespräch nur mit Wissen meines Gesprächpartners aufzeichnen darf, ihn also darüber informieren muss. Bei einem Anrufbeantworter steht es dem Gegenüber auf jeden Fall frei, nach Anlündigung der Aufnahme etwas von sich zu geben oder eben nicht.
Richtig deutlich wird der Bundesbeauftragte für Datenschutz in seinem Info-Blättle Nr. 5 vom Februar dieses Jahres im Pkt 5.1.7:


> So genannte Komforttelefone verfügen oftmals über eine Funktion, die es ermöglicht, während eines laufenden Gesprächs den eingebauten Anrufbeantworter zu aktivieren und so das Gespräch aufzuzeichnen (mitzuschneiden). Dies ist nur zulässig, wenn zuvor der Gesprächspartner in die Aufzeichnung eingewilligt hat. Andernfalls würde der Aufzeichnende eine Straftat begehen, die nach § 201 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 StGB mit einer Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe geahndet werden kann. Dies ist den meisten Käufern solcher Komforttelefone nicht bewusst, zumal ein entsprechender Hinweis in den Bedienungsanleitungen für diese Geräte meist nicht enthalten ist. Hier gilt jedoch der Grundsatz „Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht“.


----------

